
Cryptocurrencies and Blockchain-Based Startups Are Disrupting the VC Model - wmougayar
http://startupmanagement.org/2016/10/06/how-cryptocurrencies-and-blockchain-based-startups-are-turning-the-traditional-venture-capital-model-on-its-head/
======
davidgerard
This appears entirely speculative. In practice, anything blockchain-related
has been a huge black hole for VC money. Is there a cryptocurrency or
blockchain endeavour that has actually worked out well for the investors?

